# Wie funktioniert ein Spirolino??



## Moechtegernspinnfischer (2. März 2002)

Hallo!
Von meinem Jugendgruppenleiter vom Fischerei Verein bekam ich den Tipp, kleine Spinner der größe 1 und 2 mit einem Spirolino auf Forellen zu fischen.
Jetzt weiß ich aber gar nicht genau wie ein Spirolino funktinoniert und wie man in fischt. Ich habe mal im Askari-Katalog nachgeguckt. Wann und wie fischt man schwimmende, halbsinkende und sinkende ausführungen. Welche Ausrüstung brauche ich?
Ich freue mich über alle Infos!!!!  
>>Moechtegernspinnfischer


----------



## Franky (3. März 2002)

Moin MGSF 

Ein Sbirolino ist ganz simpel gesagt, eine vorgebleite Unterwasserpose - ein Wurfgewicht, mit dem Du leichte Köder wie kleine Twister, "Spaghettis", Teig, Maden, Streamer, Fliegen etc. auf Weite distanzen bringen kannst.
"Modern" fischt man Sbirolinos an langen und leichten Ruten mit einem max. WG um 30 g.
Was wie wo und so weiter gibt es bei www.balzer.de (unter Produkte).Die haben eine prima Beschreibung von Technik und Zubehör...
Das man einen Spinner allerdings dahinter schaltet, hab ich noch nicht gesehen oder gehört.. Bei Spinnern Gr. 1 - 3 langt ja eh eine RUte mit ca. 20 g WG dicke aus, so daß ein größeres Bleischrot die bessere Alternative ist - aber Versuch macht kluch, und wer fängt, hat Recht.


----------



## Hummer (6. März 2002)

Hallo Möchtegernspinnfischer,

so wird ein Sbirolino montiert. Allerdings ist das Vorfach normalerweise länger (Scanner war zu klein :q ).







Petri!

Hummer


----------



## TommyD (7. März 2002)

Hi

Ja genau normalerweiße sind die Vorfächer min 120m lang sonst ist es so das der spirolino die fische verscheucht.
noch ein Vorteil eines spiros ist es das man kleinere Spinner auf tiefe bringen kann indem man sinkende spiros benuzt das bringt dann auch im winter Fische und auch mehr Zander. Im sommer kann man mit schwümenden Spiros auch Schwimmbrot anbieten auf Karpfen oder mit Schwebenden Spiros Hechtstreamer fischen.

Gruß:
_____TommyD


----------



## Hauslaigner (21. Januar 2003)

Eignen sich eigentlich auch kleine Köderfische (z.B. Barsch, Laube usw.) bis ca. 6 bis 10 länge fürs Spirol.angeln? Kommt man dann noch auf eine anständige Wurfweite? Und wie is das beim Biss? Sofort anhauen?

Ich will dies jetzt im Frühjahr auf Seeforellen ausprobieren.


----------



## Bergi (21. Januar 2003)

Also ich Fische meist die langsam sinkenden aber jetzt im Winter sind die schnell sinkenden erste Wahl bei mir!

Hummer hat das super eingescannt!Genau so wirds gemacht,aber wie gesagt brauchst du ein langes Vorfach!(1,2-1,5m)

@ Hausi:
Habs noch net ausprobiert,aber warum sollte es nicht klappen?
Versuchs doch einfach mal! :m 

Bergi


----------



## Hauslaigner (21. Januar 2003)

Ach  ja noch eine Frage, verheddert das lange Vorfach beim werfen nicht ständig mit der Hauptschnur ;+


----------



## Bergi (21. Januar 2003)

@ Hausi,nein eigentlich net!
Man schaltet ja einen 3fachwirbel vor;der verhindert das verheddern unter Wasser. Und beim werfen sollte man kurz bevor der Sbiro ins Wasser schlägt kurz die Schnur mit dem Finger bremsen,damit sich das Vorfach streckt!
Ausserdem besitz der Sbiro eine Aerodynamische Form,die ein verhäddern fast unmöglich macht!

Bergi


----------



## Schleie! (21. Januar 2003)

Ich kenne die hlabsinkenden! Die sinken doch langsam, oder? 
Ich will auch mit Fliege dran angeln, die habe ich nähmlich tonnenweiße, weil ich sie mir selber mache, sie aber nicht verwenden kann! Was für Ruten nimmt man da? Winckelpicker? Wie erkennt man den Biss?


----------



## Lenzibald (21. Januar 2003)

Spirolino kannst eigenlich mit fast jeder Rute die so um die 15 bis 40gr wurfgewicht hat. Sollte halt eine Sensible  und nicht zu kurz wegen der Vorfachlänge sein und kein Ast. Ich habe sogar mit der Match schon kleine Spiros gefischt allerdings war mein vorfach 2,5m lang damit kannst kleine Schwimmbrotstücke schön weit werfen.


----------



## Maddin (21. Januar 2003)

Ich nehme eine 3m - 3,5m Spinnrute (nicht zu hart, richtig!) und komme auch wunderbar damit klar. Das Vorfach wähle ich etwas kürzer als die Rute. Köder: Fliegen der Saison  Gibt kein Vertüddeln oder sonst was. Broesel fischt übrigens auch mit einer Matchrute an der Küste mit Sbiros. 

@Schleie
Woran erkennst du beim Blinkern den Biss??????


----------



## Schleie! (21. Januar 2003)

Blinkertman mit Spirolino? Oder Ansitz? Ich habe keine Ahnung! ;+  ;+  ;+


----------



## Lenzibald (21. Januar 2003)

Spirolinos sind eigentlich nichts anderes als Wurfgewichte wenn du mit Brot, Mais, Maden oder wurm  Ansitz. Kannst aber auch kleine Blinker dranmachen. Darum gibts schwimmende und sinkende. Zum Spinnfischen langsam oder schnellsinkende je nachdem in welcher Tiefe du fischen willst kannst auch mit schwimmenden Spinnfischen wenn der Spinner knapp unter der Oberfläche bleiben soll. Wichtig ist ein langes Vorfach und ein Mehrfachwirbel. Versuch mal einen Spinner von 3gr 30 oder 50meter zu werfen geht nicht Spirolino drann und es geht wunderbar.


----------



## Hauslaigner (21. Januar 2003)

> einen Spinner von 3gr 30 oder 50meter zu werfen geht nicht Spirolino drann und es geht wunderbar




unnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd wie sind die Fangerfolge?


----------



## Lenzibald (21. Januar 2003)

Fangerfolge waren nicht schlecht von den Forellen die nicht in Ufernähe kommen wollten hab ich einige erwischt und von den weiter draußen an der Oberfläche fressenden Karpfen hab ich auch einige gefangen.Muß aber dazu sagen das ich sicher kein Spiro Profi sondern eher Spiro Anfänger bin sonst hätte ich sicher mehr gefangen.


----------



## Guen (21. Januar 2003)

Und was haltet Ihr von kleinen Köfis oder Twister mit Sbiros langsam gezupft  ?Müsste zu bestimmten Zeiten doch ne Wucht sein  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Lenzibald (22. Januar 2003)

Ist sicher eine Vielversprechende Methode einen kleinen Köfi so um die 5cm auf Barsche zu versuchen oder mal nen kleinen Twister könnte man sogar den Bleikopf weglassen beim Twister ist sicher einen Versuch wert. Ich habe früher oft mit ner 7m Kopfrute Barsche gefangen wenn sie nahe am Ufer oder bei einem Bootssteg waren Köfi so um die 5cm und los gehts nur mit der Kopfrute kommst nicht weit raus.


----------



## MichaelB (24. Januar 2003)

Moin,

prima, jetzt weiß ich endlich was dieses italienisch klingende Ding ist und wie es funzt #h 
Hier werden Sie geholfen :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------

